# Where can I buy clips to attach bows to?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've tried an internet search but I can't find a place to buy plain clips. Does anyone have suggestions?

My darling foster, Minnie, got professionally groomed yesterday. We (groomer and me) decided to trim directly above her eye but have a little topknot. It turned out great, and the groomer used a really cute rosette and feather on a clip just in front of the band. It looks really good, and I'm happy to be able to put it in and take it out so easily for when I can't keep an eye on her. 

I have some bows and also lots of ribbons that my mom (who passed away in 2000) gave me to "decorate" the little guy I had then. I thought that using the bows and ribbon on those tiny clips might work really well for Minnie. I'm not sure I have the manual dexterity, but it might be fun to give it a try! 

Anyway, suggestions as to where to buy plain clips would be appreciated! 

(Minnie is really a very happy little dog--who hates the flash. :blush: )


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

E-bay. They mostly come from China and are very inexpensive. Or ask Marge. I think she sells them.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I got mine from Hobby Lobby. Almost any craft store should have them. They are called alligator clips here. I got a pack of the small ones 25 for about 3.00. I just hot glue the bows on them.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, you need alligator clips according to Cozette's mom, Jackie! She taught me well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> E-bay. They mostly come from China and are very inexpensive. Or ask Marge. I think she sells them.


I sell the very small french barrettes and alligator clips made for dog bows (1.25"). The ones at Hobby Lobby Lobby, Michaels, etc. are larger and made for human bows. What size bows do you plan on making?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I measured the one on the rosette she's wearing in the photo. It is only one inch. Do you have any that small? That would probably be versatile. I haven't done much with bows before but I think one large-ish bow or rosette like that would be good for her.

Edited to add: I guess it is what is called an alligator clip.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have two sizes, 1&1/8" and 3/4". I use the 1&1/8" on my bows. I bought the 3/4" but decided they were too small for stiffened bows. They might work for your purposes, though.

They are nice as they have teeth so they grip really well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, can you PM me the prices on the 1 1/8th size, please?:ThankYou:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Marj, can you PM me the prices on the 1 1/8th size, please?:ThankYou:


The loose alligator clips and barrettes are 50 cents each, but it probably isn't worth it to order from me since international shipping went up so much a few months ago. It's more than double what it used to be. :w00t:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

The ones I got at hobby lobby are 1 1/4".


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Marj, I'm going to PM you! I've been looking at the beautiful bows you make .... :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> The ones I got at hobby lobby are 1 1/4".


Really? Do they have the teeth? I'll have to check there.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mss said:


> Marj, I'm going to PM you! I've been looking at the beautiful bows you make .... :wub:


I would love to make bows for your little girl!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Ladysmom said:


> Really? Do they have the teeth? I'll have to check there.


They look exactly like the ones you posted in the picture. Teeth on the bottom and curved just like that.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of the alligator clip, one in a regular bow, and one on a double loop bow.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, they are the same! I'll have to check it out. I'm at Hobby Lobby at least once a week!


----------

